# Upgraded Gripen Revealed



## tomahawk6 (19 Apr 2016)

I have always thought to be a nice fighter and this upgrade will carry the Gripen into the future.

http://saab.com/air/gripen-fighter-system/gripen/gripen/the-fighter/gripen-cd/

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/saab-fighter-jets-sure-look-151855829.html


----------



## MarkOttawa (19 Apr 2016)

Actually Gripen C--new one is the E:
http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/gripen-e-multirole-fighter-aircraft/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (19 Apr 2016)

Here's the video at the Yahoo link--two planes (one with one drop-tank, one with two):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp53PPQr91U

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Apr 2016)

Nice airplane! Quite the menacing look when coming straight at you....

It does seem that there would be a 30 percent drop in payload weight capacity(16,500kg max take off weight) compared to the current F-18A/B/CF188 models (22317kg max weight on take off), yet curiously there are more pylons for carrying stores (10 altogether).


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2016)

Nice features including carrying 20% more thrust,change an engine in an hour,mission turnaround time 10 minutes.Cost $85m.

http://www.businessinsider.com/saab-f-35-competitor-gripen-e-2016-7


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Jul 2016)

Turn around in 10 minutes? What is the definition of a turn around?  How is it performed to be completed in 10 minutes?  Are the fuel truck and the weapons (and the fuel/load crew) ready to leap into action as the aircraft shuts down?


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2016)

I would bet they wouldnt shut the aircraft down if you do a hot refuel and rearm 10 minutes is doable.Right Max ?


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jul 2016)

"Significantly cheaper than F-35"? It's $85M USD, which is what F-35 will be in 2-3 years. So for the same money, you can get a more modern aircraft.


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I would bet they wouldnt shut the aircraft down if you do a hot refuel and rearm 10 minutes is doable.Right Max ?



Hot refueling generally takes more than 10 minutes, nevermind also hot re-arming (which I have never seen done).  And you can't really do both at the same time safely.  Shiny brochure numbers


----------



## Altair (14 Jul 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> "Significantly cheaper than F-35"? It's $85M USD, which is what F-35 will be in 2-3 years. So for the same money, you can get a more modern aircraft.


also cheaper to run over its lifetime.

Although it's a moot point. You know what the Gripen and f35 have in common?

Canada won't be buying wither of them.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Jul 2016)

There's no data on how cheap it is to run, they significantly changed the aircraft. Old Gripen numbers do not apply.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Jul 2016)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Turn around in 10 minutes? What is the definition of a turn around?  How is it performed to be completed in 10 minutes?  Are the fuel truck and the weapons (and the fuel/load crew) ready to leap into action as the aircraft shuts down?



So do you guys "pet" your planes at the end of the day as well? 

As for turnaround times, as I recall they focused pretty heavy on that in the cold war days as being on the ground meant being dead and being so close to the threat.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Jul 2016)

It's most akin to a slightly-refreshed F-20 Tigershark, in terms of capability and technology relative to the contemporary state of fighter aircraft today.  

Given that its pedigree was born of the Swedish military's operational requirements for the specific nature of Swedish defence (shorter-range operations, lighter weapons load out to support dispersed/austere operations, etc...), any departure from that specific operational framework (longer range operations for a country, say...2200% larger, with greater expectations of collaboration within alliances) will further bring to light compromises between the aircraft's inherent design, albeit refreshed, and Canada's particular operational requirements....whatever those settle down to be once the Government has completed the next round of dialogue and discussion with industry and the Nation's citizenry.

:2c:

G2G


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Jul 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There's no data on how cheap it is to run, they significantly changed the aircraft. Old Gripen numbers do not apply.



:nod: 

Indeed.  

Furthermore, every nation seems to account such costs differently than the next, so until a final amount of any acquisition and subsequent in-service support contract was finalized, none can say with any certainty, what the operational and support cost are with any certainty, temptations to extrapolate other data notwithstanding.

:2c: more

G2G


----------

